# Chirp Chirp



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

My chicks are loud! They peep soft and then loudly when I leave the room. They don't seem to have a pattern for temperature. They were away from the heat A few minutes ago, looking hot. Now we move the heat lamp a little and they are clustered underneath it. When they were happily milling around they were still loud. What is going on? I'm worried for them; they are being loud. Or is this just how chicks are sometimes? 

View attachment 22448


That's how I have the heat lamp positioned. It's on top of the cage in a corner.

They also peep less when I come back in the room. Sigh.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They are just normally loud! They can sense your presence and will "imprint" you as mama hen. No problem if they're milling around and happy, they are fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except she's using an actual heat lamp bulb. I have concerns about that and it being too warm. Add in that the temp will need to be reduced soon, how is that going to happen using that bulb?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Except she's using an actual heat lamp bulb. I have concerns about that and it being too warm. Add in that the temp will need to be reduced soon, how is that going to happen using that bulb?


By moving the heat lamp back some will reduce heat. That's what I was referring to in the other thread. A thermometer will help with monitoring temps.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Except she's using an actual heat lamp bulb. I have concerns about that and it being too warm. Add in that the temp will need to be reduced soon, how is that going to happen using that bulb?


Don't worry about the bulb, I moved it higher and it's fine now. Take a look.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> They are just normally loud! They can sense your presence and will "imprint" you as mama hen. No problem if they're milling around and happy, they are fine.


Ok! Thanks. We moved them downstairs so they wouldn't be so loud. They quiet down when they here us.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chicks are very vocal and when they grow up will continue to be vocal with clucks,squawks,whines,etc.You may even find that if you talk chicken they will answer you back.I have conversations with a buff named Buffy(I know,real original).Once you can remove the light and it is dark at night,they will quiet down at night.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Chicks are very vocal and when they grow up will continue to be vocal with clucks,squawks,whines,etc.You may even find that if you talk chicken they will answer you back.I have conversations with a buff named Buffy(I know,real original).Once you can remove the light and it is dark at night,they will quiet down at night.


Haha! That's good to know. I can't wait till these little girls grow.


----------

